# Jurassic World: Dominion (June 10, 2022)



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2020)

Didn’t seem like there was a thread. Here’s some casting news


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)

Dinos gonna make it back to the mainland?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh cool. She was pretty good in Dollhouse and Altered Carbon.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2020)

Official title?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2020)

This looks like its gonna be turd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Dinos gonna make it back to the mainland?


Didn't they already do that in the last one? They weren't on an island(IIRC) so they technically were released on mainland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 29, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> This looks like its gonna be turd.


Yeah,the second one was garbo. But hey,here could be interesting dyanmics and scenes with civilians vs dinosaurs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 29, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Yeah,the second one was garbo. But hey,here could be interesting dyanmics and scenes with civilians vs dinosaurs.


All jurassic world movies are sci-fi channel sharknado level crap. But with high budget, unlikable characters and a director that does not understand the source material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 1, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> All jurassic world movies are sci-fi channel sharknado level crap. But with high budget, unlikable characters and a director that does not understand the source material.


That's a bit much. You didn't like the 1st Jurassic World?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2020)

Marvel said:


> That's a bit much. You didn't like the 1st Jurassic World?


Nope, it is the truth. The guy "Colin" Only directed a shitty independent film named safety not guaranteed and spielberg liked it. It had nothing to do with special effects nor action nor science fiction.

Now Jurassic world has shitty camera work, awful art direction and terrible writting with loads of obnoxious exposition.
I tought it was super cringe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 1, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Nope, it is the truth. The guy "Colin" Only directed a shitty independent film named safety not guaranteed and spielberg liked it. It had nothing to do with special effects nor action nor science fiction.
> 
> Now Jurassic world has shitty camera work, awful art direction and terrible writting with loads of obnoxious exposition.
> I tought it was super cringe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2020)

The last few posts are gone


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 3, 2020)

Wanna bet this won't be the end of the Jurassic franchise?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Wanna bet this won't be the end of the Jurassic franchise?


As long as they can continue to squeeze money from nostalgia cucks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2020)

David Beckham

Everybody is coming back!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2020)

Life uhhh..finds a way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Jul 1, 2020)

We are humans, we have technology so far advanced that would turn these overgrown birds into mincemeat. 

Mososaurus(Marine Reptile) might prove to be a problem, but no different from a man-eating tigershark, at worse it would be a Moby Dick on steroids. We'd have to bring out some professional whalers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> We are humans, we have technology so far advanced that would turn these overgrown birds into mincemeat.
> 
> Mososaurus(Marine Reptile) might prove to be a problem, but no different from a man-eating tigershark, at worse it would be a Moby Dick on steroids. We'd have to bring out some professional whalers.



My guess is they're going to focus on like dino-human hybrids or something... Raptors with guns...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 2, 2020)

Nobody ever talks about bringing back ian's love interest or daughter. 

The gymnastics was bad but the kid in JP3 was more annoying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> We are humans, we have technology so far advanced that would turn these overgrown birds into mincemeat.
> 
> Mososaurus(Marine Reptile) might prove to be a problem, but no different from a man-eating tigershark, at worse it would be a Moby Dick on steroids. We'd have to bring out some professional whalers.


Mososaurus live near shorelines, if we can track fucking Killer Whale, Great white migration patterns we can do the same for that


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2020)

Imagine failing multiple times to improve on the themes of a 28 year old movie. 

This post brought to you by OP Jurassic Park Gang

GANG GANG GANG

Fuck Jurassic World. All my homies hate Jurassic World.


----------



## Glued (Jul 4, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Imagine failing multiple times to improve on the themes of a 28 year old movie.
> 
> This post brought to you by OP Jurassic Park Gang
> 
> ...



Because unless humans are unarmed, dinosaurs are not a threat.

They can make mutant hybrid cuttlefish humanoid dinosaurs, but then they wouldn't be dinosaurs anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> Because unless humans are unarmed, dinosaurs are not a threat.
> 
> They can make mutant hybrid cuttlefish humanoid dinosaurs, but then they wouldn't be dinosaurs anymore.


That's why they're always on an island.


----------



## Glued (Jul 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That's why they're always on an island.


Yeah and any properly armed group of commandos could capture the dinos, lock them up, put them behind several tons of glass and keep them imprisoned for visitors.

You would think that the humans would have learned their lesson and sent in proper amounts commandos to take care of business.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That's why they're always on an island.


I didn't watch the newest film, but doesn't a shitload of dinos escape into the world in the end?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't watch the newest film, but doesn't a shitload of dinos escape into the world in the end?


Yes, but its happened before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2020)

That's the tricky thing. On one hand, I think there is an exotic appeal to dinosaurs rampaging on an island. It's like the campground setting for "Friday the 13th". But on the other hand, it's been done enough that the story has to move somewhere else for the franchise to continue.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> That's the tricky thing. On one hand, I think there is an exotic appeal to dinosaurs rampaging on an island. It's like the campground setting for "Friday the 13th". But on the other hand, it's been done enough that the story has to move somewhere else for the franchise to continue.



They could just not make more Jurassic Park movies. Not every cool idea needs to be run into the ground and that happens way too often with science fiction properties. 

Terminator, Alien, Jurassic Park, Predator, Highlander, even Star Wars or Robocop... All of them had way too many movies and, for a lot of them, they're still making more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2020)

Clay said:


> They could just not make more Jurassic Park movies. Not every cool idea needs to be run into the ground and that happens way too often with science fiction properties.
> 
> Terminator, Alien, Jurassic Park, Predator, Highlander, even Star Wars or Robocop... All of them had way too many movies and, for a lot of them, they're still making more.



Sure. But as long as they make money, there's little reason to stop. Part of the reason why the series initially died was that "Jurassic Park 3" showed enough of a box office decline that "Jurassic Park 4" was starting to look like a financial risk. "Fallen Kingdom" was panned, even moreso than any of its predecessors, but it grossed a lot of money. 

I myself am all for the franchise continuing... as long as it's good. "Fallen Kingdom" was not good, but it did try to fix a lot of the mistakes of its predecessor, so maybe... just MAYBE... a third film will fix the mistakes of both? 

I am at the absolute least, curious to see what happens next, whereas I could care less at the end of "Jurassic Park 3" or "Jurassic World" -- even though they were both technically better than "Fallen Kingdom".


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2020)

I was just thinking about the other brands that have been run to the ground...

I think "The Terminator" can be salvaged if they start from scratch, returning to its low/mid budgeted roots. When "Terminator 2" became the biggest action film ever, it was because it was an innovator. Everything else seemed trapped in nostalgia and by the time "Genysis" and "Dark Fate" came out, they were fighting on Marvel's turf.

"Alien" and "Predator" probably could not be revived any time soon. If they return to the 'roots', they'd just be competing with their original films. The attempts at pushing the stories in new and different directions have only annoyed fans, while playing it safe and focusing on nostalgia have only alienated general audiences.

"Robocop" is too... pop 1980's... and I suspect that the 1980's wave of nostalgia is coming to an end sooner than later. I'm not saying it can't be done, but the last reboot was both too premature, yet too late... and really bland... If this were to happen, it might do better for a streaming service, but I dunno.

I have no idea about "Highlander", as I have no idea how they kept churning out sequels when all of them -- even the original -- flopped at the box office. I just don't know if there's a demand. If they try to modernize it, it will look bizarre seeing guys swordfight when guns can probably cause decapitations these days... Isn't one of the "John Wick" guys attached? Maybe that's what they'll do.

Edit: Star Wars is tricky because it's become kind of 'cool' to hate on Star Wars.


----------



## Glued (Jul 5, 2020)

Clay said:


> Terminator, .


Lots of potential, unfortunately wasted, a future war between Mankind and the machines would be awesome as hell. Unfortunately salvation was...eh.



> Alien,



They're just bugs with no projectile weaponry or interstellar travel. They honestly aren't a real threat to a real military force.



> Jurassic Park,



Dinosaurs are not a threat to modern humans. It makes sense in the first movie, but all movies after humans are nerfed for one reason or another.



> Predator,



Lots of potential, considering they have been hunting humans for so long.

Too bad they blew it with the newest film.



> Highlander,



Eh, not sure what to make of it really.



> even Star Wars


EDIT: NVM, i'm done talking about star wars.


> or Robocop



Yeah, this series didn't have much room for growth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I was just thinking about the other brands that have been run to the ground...
> 
> I think "The Terminator" can be salvaged if they start from scratch, returning to its low/mid budgeted roots. When "Terminator 2" became the biggest action film ever, it was because it was an innovator. Everything else seemed trapped in nostalgia and by the time "Genysis" and "Dark Fate" came out, they were fighting on Marvel's turf.
> 
> ...


Terminator ran to the ground because they didn’t want to finish the series. The constant time travel killed it. Salvation had potential because we finally got to live the war. We needed to see the conclusion on a grandscale.

Predator needed to move on from hunting humans, the lore itself is very rich but the fact the refuse to explore anywhere outside of rookie predators. 


Robocop had potential as a trilogy which third movie sucked. I have no qualms trying to fix that


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2020)

PotC should’ve stayed as a trilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> Lots of potential, unfortunately wasted, a future war between Mankind and the machines would be awesome as hell. Unfortunately salvation was...eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part of me always liked the idea from the original film that the alien is a perfect creature. The unused ending where it kills Ripley and uses her voice sounds both terrifying and stupid all at once. I could buy that kind of menace being able to wipe out humanity.


----------



## Glued (Jul 6, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Part of me always liked the idea from the original film that the alien is a perfect creature. *The unused ending where it kills Ripley and uses her voice sounds both terrifying and stupid all at once. I could buy that kind of menace being able to wipe out humanity.*




Wow now that had the potential to be a threat to humanity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2020)

May those infected get better.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2020)

Lol @ that picture.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2020)

The more I get into dinos thanks to my toddler son, the more I wish JW would stop ruining the legacy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> May those infected get better.


The dinosaurs are gonna look like absolute shit again I see.
I guess something good came out of it... At least.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)

So...Dino AIDS?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2021)

I see Jurassic World is still sci-fi cause that mosquito's got 4 legs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2021)

what is that big thing that headbutted a Trex ..

Indominus 2.0 ?


----------



## Amol (Jun 21, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is that big thing that headbutted a Trex ..
> 
> Indominus 2.0 ?


Ulti's Awakening of course.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is that big thing that headbutted a Trex ..
> 
> Indominus 2.0 ?


The trailer includes a flash back that’s the flash back


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 15, 2021)

I swear I keep forgetting about this movie. Did anyone ever leak that sneak peek that was shown in theaters months back?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 10, 2021)

The T-Rex lost. 

Looks like the other Dinosaur was a Gigantosaurus.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2022)

I like that Universal logo covered in amber.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2022)

Stopped watching like 2-3 movies ago. Heard humans was being spliced with dinos and wanted no parts of it lmao


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stopped watching like 2-3 movies ago. *Heard humans was being spliced with dinos and wanted no parts of it lmao*


Who is the YouTuber that exaggerated this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Who is the YouTuber that exaggerated this


Does it get good? I always wanted to see these creatures finally free into the world.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Does it get good? I always wanted to see these creatures finally free into the world.


There aren’t any human/dino humanoid hybrids if that’s what you came to believe. I haven’t seen JW in a while but I could’ve sworn it was either stated or theorized within the movie that the Indominus Rex had human DNA. But Google isn’t showing me anything. Imo the first one was good, best since the first Jurassic Park. The second one just seemed like a semi rehash of The Lost World, except the dinosaurs stay in the mainland. And I would put TLW over Fallen Kingdom tbh.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> There aren’t any human/dino humanoid hybrids if that’s what you came to believe. I haven’t seen JW in a while but I could’ve sworn it was either stated or theorized within the movie that the Indominus Rex had human DNA. But Google isn’t showing me anything. Imo the first one was good, best since the first Jurassic Park. The second one just seemed like a semi rehash of The Lost World, except the dinosaurs stay in the mainland.


Yeah that's a little off.

One of the main characters in the movie is extraordinarily rich and helped build the first Jurassic Park and funded the research into cloning dinosaurs. His supposed granddaughter is actually a clone of his daughter or something like that. She isn't a dinosaur hybrid, she was just "born" using the same technology used to clone dinosaurs to clone a human.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Yeah that's a little off.
> 
> One of the main characters in the movie is extraordinarily rich and helped build the first Jurassic Park and funded the research into cloning dinosaurs. His supposed granddaughter is actually a clone of his daughter or something like that. She isn't a dinosaur hybrid, she was just "born" using the same technology used to clone dinosaurs to clone a human.


That wasn’t what I was referring to. I literally said what I was talking about, I never mentioned the clone girl.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> That wasn’t what I was referring to. I literally said what I was talking about, I never mentioned the clone girl.


And I'm saying there are no hybrids. No humans with dinosaur DNA, no dinosaurs with human DNA. The Indoraptor was basically a hybrid of the Indominus Rex and the velociraptor Blue.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

Velocity said:


> And I'm saying there are no hybrids. No humans with dinosaur DNA, no dinosaurs with human DNA. The Indoraptor was basically a hybrid of the Indominus Rex and the velociraptor Blue.


Than why did you ramble on about the clone girl when she had nothing do to with the hybrid dinos?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Than why did you ramble on about the clone girl when she had nothing do to with the hybrid dinos?


You were literally replying to someone who thought humans got spliced with dinosaurs and you told them that the Indoraptor had human DNA. You were both wrong, so I just explained what actually happens in the movie.

You really don't need to get so defensive about this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2022)

Velocity said:


> You were literally replying to someone who thought humans got spliced with dinosaurs and you told them that the Indoraptor had human DNA. You were both wrong, so I just explained what actually happens in the movie.
> 
> You really don't need to get so defensive about this.


I said *could’ve sworn*, never did I say it with complete confidence. And defensive? I was asking you why you brought the clone girl up out of nowhere, how was I being defensive?  Clone girl doesn’t even show up until Fallen Kingdom.

So see Gesy? What you’ve heard was wrong, from both the shitty YouTuber you heard that bs rumor from and me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2022)

Lol thanks for the information fellas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2022)

From CinemaCon.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2022)

Why do there need to be like eight of these movies? They've stretched Cricthton's little cautionary tale about tampering with nature far beyond its ability to be entertaining or suspend disbelief.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Why do there need to be like eight of these movies? They've stretched Cricthton's little cautionary tale about tampering with nature far beyond its ability to be entertaining or suspend disbelief.


hollywood, uh, finds a way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2022)

Damn dude, that dude on the scooter just got chomped on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2022)

"You made a promise...with a dinosaur?"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Damn dude, that dude on the scooter just got chomped on


Who the fuck would still be on scooter with two apex predators next to them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2022)

Blue gonna come outta no where and save the day again. GOAT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2022)

This aint the last movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> This aint the last movie


What you mean?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> What you mean?


He means that there are more movies after this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> He means that there are more movies after this one.


And have they confirm this as World was stated to be a trilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2022)

They will still make more Jurassic Park/World movies. This trilogy just wraps up the storyline for these specific characters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2022)

Posters have said this is the epic conclusion of the "Jurassic era". Could be interpreted as dropping Jurassic from the franchise name. We'll have to see how this all ends


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Posters have said this is the epic conclusion of the "Jurassic era". Could be interpreted as dropping Jurassic from the franchise name. We'll have to see how this all ends


Dino crisis incoming


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2022)

As long as a franchise makes money, it will never truly end, regardless of what they say -- *ahem* Friday the 13th or Godzilla.

At the most, they'll go the hard reboot route, maybe be a closer adaptation to the original book. 

But they can really do anything with it by just following a new cast of characters -- like how "Jurassic World" was both a sequel and a reboot.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 28, 2022)

They're still milking this franchise?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2022)

So that’s the guy?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2022)

I got my tickets

most awaited movie of the last few years


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2022)

Obviously haven’t seen it but I find it hard to believe this could be perceived worse than JP III or Fallen Kingdom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Obviously haven’t seen it but I find it hard to believe this could be perceived worse than JP III or Fallen Kingdom


It is

i saw it and the entire plot makes the entire world look like idiots and illogical

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2022)

lol who cares

DINOSAURS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagueness (Jun 9, 2022)

I never watched these movies for the plot tbh. I just want to see cool dinosaurs fuck shit up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2022)

definitely better than JP3 and Fallen Kingdom

ok conclusion, but Jurassic World was probably better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> definitely better than JP3 and Fallen Kingdom
> 
> ok conclusion, but Jurassic World was probably better


It’s a shit movie that barely had any dinosaurs. The main plot creature isn’t even a dino.

fucking talking shit bout all you care about Dinos earlier get wreck

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2022)

dominion is probably the 2nd or 3rd best movie in the franchise

it took them 6 movies to change the formula


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 12, 2022)

The movie was good from start to middle after it went downhill, too much fan service kills fan service but it was in any case much better than JP3 which was the worse of the saga for me.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2022)

Saw the movie, was good but was it too much to ask to get Hammond's grandchildren all grown up?

Am I the only one that thought Maisie could talk to dinos at first?

Grant and Ellie finally had that kiss!

Claire has had quite the character development over the course of these movies.

I remember the villain guy from House of Cards when he played a Kissinger/Olivia Pope type character, so it was kind of hard to see him as an eccentric, evil version of the game creator from Ready, Player One.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2022)

It’s been two days since I saw it and I can’t really describe accurately what I feel of this movie. What I will say is it didn’t feel satisfying enough to be a proper end for this franchise. Having the final shot be a triceratops traveling with a herd of elephants just didn’t feel right to me.

Dodgson was a weird fucker, dude looked legit autistic some times, especially when he had that little meltdown near the end. And yet another missed opportunity to see a T-Rex kill a Spinosaurus. One positive thing I’ll say is that I liked the attempt to change things up a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Having the final shot be a triceratops traveling with a herd of elephants just didn’t feel right to me.


I thought it was because Charlotte was petting a baby Triceratops in 1986 (presumably the first Dino successfully brought back).  Kind of the way it ends is the way it begins thing, while living with nature.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 13, 2022)

how is Bryce's ass in this one


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2022)

Garcher said:


> how is Bryce's ass in this one


She's in mom mode now so we don't really see it due to her dressing choices.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 13, 2022)

Mider T said:


> She's in mom mode now so we don't really see it due to her dressing choices.


this is a god damn tragedy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2022)

Garcher said:


> how is Bryce's ass in this one


havent noticed, but tits are nice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2022)

Garcher said:


> how is Bryce's ass in this one


Bryce had some major milf energy going on in this movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> It’s been two days since I saw it and I can’t really describe accurately what I feel of this movie. What I will say is it didn’t feel satisfying enough to be a proper end for this franchise. Having the final shot be a triceratops traveling with a herd of elephants just didn’t feel right to me.
> 
> Dodgson was a weird fucker, dude looked legit autistic some times, especially when he had that little meltdown near the end. And yet another missed opportunity to see a T-Rex kill a Spinosaurus. One positive thing I’ll say is that I liked the attempt to change things up a bit.



Yeah, Dodgson was a misfire for me too. I kept thinking that he seemed to be too much on the spectrum to be completely despicable. 

He's also nothing like he was in the original film... or the books, where he's a real loathsome son of a bitch.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 7, 2022)

Didn't feel like a Jurassic movie at all. But still fun to watch if you need to kill some time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2022)

Djomla said:


> Didn't feel like a Jurassic movie at all. But still fun to watch if you need to kill some time.


What if you need to kill some people?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Jul 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What if you need to kill some people?



I call DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2022)

I was bored for most of the movie. The part I liked the most was the city section that ended with the raptor chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2022)

OLK said:


> I was bored for most of the movie. The part I liked the most was the city section that ended with the raptor chase


You would expect they focus on how Dino’s are spreading across the globe and mankind trying to get rid of them but naw that makes too much sense so we gonna focus on locus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> You would expect they focus on how Dino’s are spreading across the globe and mankind trying to get rid of them but naw that makes too much sense so we gonna focus on locus


They introduced a plot point about Dinos being worldwide and actually decided "nah, people wanna see another shady businessman plot"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2022)

OLK said:


> They introduced a plot point about Dinos being worldwide and actually decided "nah, people wanna see another shady businessman plot"


This giant sea monster destroying the fishing industry naw we gotta leave it be no harm no foul


----------



## MShadows (Aug 6, 2022)

This felt more like a contractual obligation than an actual series finale.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2022)

Hopefully it's the Drive-In movie footage.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2022)

Been stuck on the first 20 min for over a week now.

That's my review.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm still waiting for someone to reimagine these dinos as we currently theorize them to look, feathers and iridescence and all. Maybe it's a tricky visual but it's at least something new, dinos have been stuck in the JP1 mold for almost 30 years.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 9, 2022)

I think that instead of a sequel they should do a reboot because the premises are becoming more and more absurd, there's only so much you can do with realistic Dinosaurs without going full B Movie and they are already going in to that direction.

Maybe a tv series, more faithful to the original novel but with more realistic looking Dinosaurs with feathers and stuff but still set in the 90s because ain't no way the original JP would work in a world with smartphones and internet.


----------



## OLK (Aug 9, 2022)

People want this movie to be longer?!?!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 10, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to reimagine these dinos as we currently theorize them to look, feathers and iridescence and all. Maybe it's a tricky visual but it's at least something new, dinos have been stuck in the JP1 mold for almost 30 years.


They actually had a few feathered dinos in this movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 30, 2022)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2022)

Posted that right above you, literally a week before you.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Posted that right above you, literally a week before you.



It's not the same article Man, what are you talking about?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's not the same article Man, what are you talking about?


It's the same (old) information.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2022)

@~Gesy~


the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's not the same article Man, what are you talking about?


He’s being a Hypocrite T, he does it almost all the time himself.

EDIT: A day passes by and the banana does the exact thing he gave you shit about in the Black Panther 2 thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

